# Any tips for a new squat?



## crimestinc (May 29, 2016)

So a new squat in Chicago has been established and it's really nice, we are wondering if there is a way to get the water turned on. Also, it had a Safeguard Properties paper inside of it and I am wondering if that means they come by and check out the house periodically. Does anyone have any experience dealing with Safegaurd Properties ?


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (May 29, 2016)

crimestinc said:


> So a new squat in Chicago has been established and it's really nice, we are wondering if there is a way to get the water turned on. Also, it had a Safeguard Properties paper inside of it and I am wondering if that means they come by and check out the house periodically. Does anyone have any experience dealing with Safegaurd Properties ?



They are a full serv. property management and preservation company. I'm sure they do check ups and code enforcement. If it is in a high risk neighborhood they definitely some tabs on the house. I do not know what that consists of, maybe they drive by? knock? check to see if any deed fraud has occurred? Basically the bank hired life lock for their property. Never hurts to try.

Safeguard Properties
http://www.safeguardproperties.com/


----------



## marmar (May 30, 2016)

I recall us calling coned to turn electricity on, told them real name and that i moved to this address, they pressured to get a bank account or ss number to them but you have a right to refuse that, just make it sound like you are new tenant and are eager to start paying your bills. i assume the water bill might work same way, but might be a bit different, because its usually the property owner who pays water bill, not tenant, so they might ask for proofs. 
or try to turn it on in the basement, if its there, but in that case the property owner will get the water bill and this way find out someone lives in the house


----------



## wombatt (May 31, 2016)

yeah fer water you should check the basement and see if you can turn on the pipe flow for cold water. for con edison stuff please be prepared that if you use yer real name you will require a substancial amount of debt if you intend on staying in that squat for any real time. my electric debt is major and would seriously fuck me up if I ever wanted to go on the grid.


----------



## marmar (Jun 1, 2016)

wombatt said:


> for con edison stuff please be prepared that if you use yer real name you will require a substancial amount of debt if you intend on staying in that squat for any real time. my electric debt is major and would seriously fuck me up if I ever wanted to go on the grid.



Did you give them your ss number or just name? i think only name and say,incorrect date of birth told wouldn't alow them to put a debt on you anyhow. but im not sure.


----------

